# dive way priceing.



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

Need help priceing driveways. can any one help???


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

You can do flat rate, per push, or seasonal. Find a number that works for you. I add money for difficulty, gravel, hills, garages in way, whatever. Whatever you are comfortable with. And dont forget go away pricing. Lets say the woman is a pain, or the driveway is difficult, throw a high number out, if they take it, you make out. If not you dont have to do the pain in the butt one.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Straight push is the cheapest rate, add extra for back dragging, hills, belgian block borders, oversize in width or in length, cars in the way, main road driveways, PIA customers. Basically anything that adds time adds to the price. Good Luck


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

i just picked up a six car parking lot the guy that did it last year charged her 30 she was fine with that well this year he came in and charged her 50 for as big as the lot was he was just greedy so she calls me up comedown give me a estimate ok walked up looked around straight shootin lot 25 in and out i have another parkin lot 1/2 a block away if that so hell theres 50 easy bucks peole in my area over charge way over charge yeah i low ball here and there but my area is not rich its ressesion proof cuz of the roots in the town all the business r family owned and operated no corperate business except a couple banks i also have 3 driveways that are about 3 mile round trip from my house yeah i could charge more but then they wouldn't want me to do it as often so i keep it low as long as my gas is paid for and and come out on top i'm ok with that


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

6 car lot for 25 bucks? I may be wrong but isnt that low?. I do 1-3 car drives for 25.00 and 4-6 40.00...A lot that holds 6 isnt big but you may have to wait for people to move their cars or come back after they move to clean the mess. If no cars are there then i guess its an easy one and wouldnt pass it up either..


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

the way i did it was it was a 2ft snow this past weekend most had hills and fing cars in the way but i did it by the size of the drive way alot of people told me i was crazy by the way i was chargeing . i did a 100ft drive way on a hill for 125bucks.. i thought it was pretty good


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah i do like 250 to 300 ft drive ways that are hilly for 30 bucks a push two passes up two passes down


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

if she was happy with $30.00 why did you drop to $25.00 ?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

larold,
U want to come sub for me?!.........


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

larold83;922107 said:


> i just picked up a six car parking lot the guy that did it last year charged her 30 she was fine with that well this year he came in and charged her 50 for as big as the lot was he was just greedy so she calls me up comedown give me a estimate ok walked up looked around straight shootin lot 25 in and out i have another parkin lot 1/2 a block away if that so hell theres 50 easy bucks peole in my area over charge way over charge yeah i low ball here and there but my area is not rich its ressesion proof cuz of the roots in the town all the business r family owned and operated no corperate business except a couple banks i also have 3 driveways that are about 3 mile round trip from my house yeah i could charge more but then they wouldn't want me to do it as often so i keep it low as long as my gas is paid for and and come out on top i'm ok with that


well I bet, ahh hell never mind, doesn't matter.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Smokey, I have a few driveways that are about 150-200 feet and a few that are close to 250-300, I charge $80.00 per push (1 in 1 out per push). This last snow I pushed 4-5 times over the 2 days. These are straight shots drives for the most part, If they have turns, hills, cars or anything else that adds time or you have to work around I add $10-$20 per push. So I average 80-100 per push on these. 

These big drives are within 10 miles from my house so I add drive time into the price. Im in and out in less then 10 minutes per push.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, $80 for 10min. Around here I have to work to get $60/hr running a skid with a blower.


----------

